# Bolens QT-16 Honda Repower!



## SnowmanPA

Howdy Gang, 

I just put together a web album documenting the installation of a 24hp Honda v-twin into my 1973 Bolens QT-16.

I thought I would post a link to it in order to help others see that installation of a modern powerplant in their vintage Bolens is one good way to extend the useful life of these rugged tractors. A terminally ill motor doesn't have to mean the end of the tractor.

Picasa Web Albums - tedrmiller - Bolens QT-16 ...

I'll be happy to answer any questions anybody might have. 

Ted


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Heck no - majority of the junker lawntractors i drag home still have decent motors on them - depends how far theyre gone if they can be fixed or for parts - some super cheepies with bad motors in good shape, i swap another motor on and its good to go. 

I have a '99 near mint murray i got in trade/cash for a RER tractor i sold- original 12.5 threw a rod - happened to get this brand new 13HP from a guy selling a ton of tractor parts - did the swap and it was running later that day ( still is).


----------



## Peterd

Ted, I have a '78 QT16 and have been looking to do the same upgrade you have done. I'm a boat/ auto mechanic and would like to speak to you regarding my project. Especially regarding the PTO clutch retro fit. Would you call me at your convenience at 860-625-4489. Thanks in advance,
Peter DeBerardinis
Owner, DeBar Marine Services


----------



## hondamike

Neat job on that conversion!

Got any video of that sweet Honda purring? 


Mike
Made in England

:stgeorge:


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Video of QT-16?*

Howdy Mike, 

Sorry for the late reply...I've been hibernating for winter! Unfortunately, I do not have any video of my QT running with the Honda engine. I have a camcorder, but I've never been able to figure out how to convert the video for upload to Youtube. 

Does anybody have any links to a website or instructions on how to do this?

I can rebuild an automatic transmission, but I'm baffled by some of this computer stuff!


----------



## hondamike

Hi Ted!

You can use your old TV VHS video recorder if you still have one or go direct from your camcorder and hook up to your TV DVD recorder.

With regular media software, the produced DVD can be edited on your computer, search http://www.youtube.com for: 'How To Convert Camcorder Analog Video Tapes To Digital' or get one of these!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320864371818

Best,


Mike


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Thanks!*

Mike, 

Thanks for the info!

Ted


----------



## Illini_Farmer

Do you know of any differences in a 1973 and 1974 model? Could I use the same engine on my '74?


----------



## SnowmanPA

Howdy Farmer, 

I don't know of any differences between the 73 and 74. If you are going to re-power your machine, this engine works great. The main thing you need to look for in a replacement is the 1 and 1/8th inch crankshaft (not a tapered crankshaft), and at least a 20-amp charging system. 

Some engines came with only 3-amp charging systems because they are designed for use on chippers, trenchers, cement trowels, etc...things that don't use lights or electric clutches.

Good luck!


----------

